# Gila Monster or Mexican Beadeds?



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Which one is more venomous? I know that Gila Monsters have a pretty bad bite and can hang of it they'll feeling angry...but their venom isnt exactly known to be too fatal to humans - although it can cause a lot of discomfort and even adverse reactions.

As for Mexican Beaded Lizards, I was wondering how venomous they were in comparison to Gila's?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

They are pretty much the same I believe, the gilas are a bit more aggressive though or it could be the other way around:lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

bbbUMP!! someone must knowww??


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

have to agree with si .im sure they are both the same.ive seen mexican beadeds an they were quite docile but saying that they were behind glass.lol


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

a friend of mine keeps both will ask him tomorrow but im sure its beaded


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

neither of them would give you a fatal bite (unless you were allergic) but apparently its pretty painful gila's can be very docile but like most things could turn quite easily!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

they are around the same but as the beaded is bigger it can do a bit more damage.


----------



## Art_Gecko101 (May 6, 2006)

i think the venom makes you hallucinate with these spp? 

also is it actually venom? is it not poison? its excreted from a groove in the lower jaw, but is it actually injected or just fed into the bite wound?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Art_Gecko101 said:


> i think the venom makes you hallucinate with these spp?
> 
> also is it actually venom? is it not poison? its excreted from a groove in the lower jaw, but is it actually injected or just fed into the bite wound?


That's secreted  And it is not injected, it runs down a groove in the tooth into the bite wound.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

its still venom as poison has to be ingested?


----------



## Matt_Wall (Jan 28, 2007)

Yup. Poison has to be ingested into the digestive system, venom has to be introduced into the bloodstream through a bite/sting.

That's not to say you could call a spitting cobras venom poison if you swallowed it : victory:

With regard to the toxicity of the Gila monster and Beaded lizard according to Venomous Snakes of the World (Mark O'Shea) There's been no fatalities recorded from either lizard and very little is known about either of the venoms apart from the fact that both bites cause swelling and extreme pain.

Sorry I couldn't be of further use.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i knew there were no fatalities so that's all good. i suppose the larger one would probably cause a little more damage


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

tis all to do with how well there venom sacks have produced tbh :lol2:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

Kellogscornsnake! said:


> tis all to do with how well there venom sacks have produced tbh :lol2:


so its variable?


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

im sure it varies to a degree.
All i know... is it hurts.. i heard soeone say it feels like your hand [assumin thats where you are bitten] is literally going to explode.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

DeanThorpe said:


> im sure it varies to a degree.
> All i know... is it hurts.. i heard soeone say it feels like your hand [assumin thats where you are bitten] is literally going to explode.


sounds crazy...


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

While they are venomous their envenomation mechanism is very different to that of a venomous snake, venom it not 'injected' rather "chewed" into wounds, using grooved teeth on the lower jaw rather than fangs. The gila/beaded simply mixes the venom with it's saliva so on something large, say a human, not enough venom should be present to kill (barring allergic reactions etc)

due to this yields are low and should just cause discomfort/pain rather than death.

I'm not sure about Gilas but beadeds tend to be circa £1000 at trade so won't be cheap to buy if you are considering one. coupled with license/insurance etc.

I'm pretty sure the folks at ameyzoo keep/kept beadeds so that might be a place to start.

Mason


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

if you go onto captivebred forum the owner Scott W breeds both Gilas and beadeds, and Masons right they are about £1000-1500, so not cheap, and just because there are no fatalities doesnt mean its not going to be extremely painful, I remember watching a program some time ago when a man was talking about getting bit by a gila in a lab in the US, he made it to his car drove about 2 blocks and had to stop he just made it to his freinds house in time to call and ambulance and then passed out, so its not pleasent.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

i watched a similar program. he tried to catch a gila and it bit him...he had rashes and was throwing up and stupid guy tried to drive to the hospital..


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

I think i saw a gila for sale around 1300 so yea i assume there both around that sort of price range.


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

damn worth it though, they're gorge!!


----------

